# Mitnahmeverbot für Zander



## Roofblei (14. Juli 2007)

Geachte Angelfreunde             
:c:c:c:c:c


Leider habe ich letzte Woche etwas gesehen was mich sehr verärgerte.
Bin wie immer mit meinen Schwager zur Maas in Maastricht 
zum Angeln auf Zander gefahren.Wir am linken Ufer zwei weitere Angler auf der rechten Seite. Nach circa einer halben Stunde sah ich wie die Kollegen auf der anderen Seite einen grossen Zander fingen.Super dachte ich mir, in Beisslaune scheinen die Zander trotz hohen Wasserstand ja zu sein.Aber dann trieb es mir die Zornesröte langsam ins Gesicht.Was die lieben Kollegen dann veranstalteten,Zander einen übern Kopf gehauen ab in die Plastiktüte und marsch in den Kofferraum und das ganze (wenn es nur einer gewesen wäre ) 4 x 
Trotz meiner Zurufe ,das es hier in Maastricht strengstens 
Verboten ist Zander ,Hecht und Wels mitzunehmen machten die doch fleissig weiter. Also ab ins Auto und den Kollegen mal die Meinung zu geigen.leider waren sie nicht mehr dort als ich ankam.Stutzig war ich schon da ich glaube das sie defenitiv
wussten das es nicht erlaubt ist und trotzdem so getan haben als wäre nichts gewesen.
I
ch möchte einfach nochmals darauf hinweisen :


Zander darf in und um Maastricht nicht mitgenommen werden
Hecht ebenfalls nicht 
Wels steht unter Naturschutz


Möchte keinen Persönlich angreifen oder verärgern aber bitte 
haltet euch in Holland an den Bestimmungen weil ich mich auch in anderen Länder daran halten werde.Nur so erhalten wir 
hier in den Niederlanden unsere Bestände und können in Zukunft noch auf weitere Kapitale Fische hoffen.

Wünsche euch allen noch ein 

vang ze nog  oder  Petri Heil


----------



## NorbertF (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Leider sind die Leute unbelehrbar, ich hoffe ihr erwischt die (manchmal) und bestraft sie ordentlich.


----------



## marca (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

In deinen Angelpapieren steht doch eine Telefonnummer für gerade solche Fälle drin.
Spätestens beim zweiten Zander im Kofferraum hätte ich mal zum Telefon gegriffen!!


----------



## Twyster (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



marca schrieb:


> In deinen Angelpapieren steht doch eine Telefonnummer für gerade solche Fälle drin.
> Spätestens beim zweiten Zander im Kofferraum hätte ich mal zum Telefon gegriffen!!


 


Genau ich habe die Telefonnummer auch in mein Handy Gespeichert
Und würde in solch einen fall soford Anrufen ohne das sie es mitbekommen
Also ohne Gnade
Anschließend würde ich mall freundlich rüber Winken|wavey:


----------



## reymund (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

hallo
Verstehe ich nicht so ganz, in der Liste von Angelgewässernn Limburg stehen 2 Zander zur entnahme drinn.
vg
reymund


----------



## Roofblei (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Hallo Kollegen


Recht habt ihr das man für solche Fälle eine Nummer anrufen kann,nur leider habe ich das damals schon versucht, als ich mitbekommen habe wie einem Wels das Leben ausgehaucht 
wurde.Nach einem heftigen Streit die Nummer angerufen
und was ist passiert ? gar nix ( Konnte keinen Kontakt herstellen bzw no Mailbox oder sonstiges 
Darauf habe ich von meiner Seite zu einer Aktion gegriffen die ich hier nicht weiter erläutern möchte was im Sinne der ehrlichen Kollegen sein dürfte ,da das Angeln eigentlich der Erholung zu dienen hat und sich nicht in Streit oder Ähnlichen Enden sollte.
Jeder macht mal einen Fehler meist aus unwissenheit weil wie schon in vorherigen Themen besprochen ist es wirklich nicht sehr einfach die Niederländichen Bestimmungen auf einzelne Gebiete zu zuordnen.

Trotzem nochmals vielen Dank für euer Verständniss zu unseren Regeln.

Richtig ist auch das an unterschiedlichen Stellen Zander mitgenommen werden darf, manchmal nur zwei aber auch
drei je nach Freigabe des Vereines.In Maastricht ist es grundsätzlich verboten Zander mitzunehmen steht deutlich
in der Maastricht Vergunning.In der Umgebung Roermond
ist das anders.

Wünsche allen in Zukunft einen guten Fang


----------



## Twyster (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Roofblei dann Speicher doch mal die Rufnummer von der Polizei in dein Handy
Ich habe beide#6


----------



## kof (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

@roofblei - warum gebt ihr den achterlijke moffen ueberhaupt noch eine vergunning um in holland zu fischen?

geen vergunningen voor duitsers = geene visstrooperij !!!

cheers,
marc


----------



## Roofblei (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Um Gottes willen!!! wäre nicht gerecht gegenüber denen
die sich korrekt verhalten weil ich der Meinung bin das
ein grosser teil der Angelkollegen sich vorbildlich verhalten
und ich ja auch gerne in Deutschland  zb am Rhein auch 
mal Angeln möchte ,ausserdem werden die Vereine 
auch mit dem Geld deutscher Angler unterstützt ,was wirtschaftlich auch der Provinz zu gute kommt.Habe auch mit vielen Deutschen Anglern gesprochen die ,die selben Ansichten Vertreten und den gefangenen Fisch wieder seinem Element 
zurück zu Führen.

Grüsse Roofblei


----------



## marca (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

@kof,
wie bist du denn drauf??!!
Zuviel gekifft??
Ihr Holländer kiftt euch doch immer das Hirn weg!!

So viel zu Verallgemeinerungen!


----------



## mauser (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



kof schrieb:


> @roofblei - warum gebt ihr den achterlijke moffen ueberhaupt noch eine vergunning um in holland zu fischen?
> 
> geen vergunningen voor duitsers = geene visstrooperij !!!
> 
> ...


 
So einen Quatsch habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gehört#q
Kleinkariert und absolute schwachsinnig, nur weil vereinzelte Leute Fische töten.#d
Wäre das gleiche wenn du nicht mehr nach Deutschland darfst, nur weil du dich nicht an die Verkehrsregeln hälts.


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Nein das wäre so als wenn KEIN Holländer mehr nach Deutschland darf nur weil sich EINER nicht an die Verkehrsregeln gehalten hat.


----------



## the doctor (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



kof schrieb:


> @roofblei - warum gebt ihr den achterlijke moffen ueberhaupt noch eine vergunning um in holland zu fischen?
> 
> geen vergunningen voor duitsers = geene visstrooperij !!!
> 
> ...



Naja,#d
Ich weiß, das viele Niederländer so wie du denken, 
Kann ich auch verstehen, nur sollte man nicht alles Verallgemeinen nur weil sich einige nicht an die Regeln halten. 
Genau, wie du weiß ich das es diese Leute gibt und der größte Teil  stammt ursprünglich nicht aus Deutschland 
Aber mal ehrlich, eure Regeln sind eh ein wenig unüberschaubar. Da läuft es in anderen Ländern viel Allgemeiner.

C&R


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

tut mir wirklich leid zu hören wie sich manche Gäste bei euch benehmen!
Ich hoffe das sind sehr wenige!
Philipp


----------



## perch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



kof schrieb:


> @roofblei - warum gebt ihr den achterlijke moffen ueberhaupt noch eine vergunning um in holland zu fischen?
> 
> geen vergunningen voor duitsers = geene visstrooperij !!!
> 
> ...




@marc 

letztes jahr zeigten mir zwei "HOLLÄNDER"  ihre fischkiste mit nicht weniger als 13 zandern...
komisch |kopfkrat ...erlaubt sind glaube ich nur zwei pro person...#6

wer im glashaus sitzt...
gruß perch


----------



## Lachsy (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

wir sind nur Gäste in NL, und daher sollten wir uns an die gesetze dort halten.
und mich schaut auch keiner Doof an wenn ich mal ein Zander endnehme dort wo es erlaubt ist.

zum anderen hat auch NL die schwierigkeiten der Fischwilderei und die es machen haben nicht unbedingt ein Kennzeichen aus D. 

Die Niederlande ist ein Gästland was uns angeln läßt, und nicht unser eigentum. Also halten wir es wie bei der WM "zu gast bei freunden" und verärgern wir sie nicht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Mein Tipp ist, es sich sehr gut zu überlegen, bevor man dort die Deutschenhasser in Uniform ruft.


----------



## reymund (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Hallo Angelfreund Roofblei
  Eigentlich bin ich doch sehr erstaunt über dein Schreiben, Du beobachtest also Angler auf der anderen maasseite und schließt erstaunlicherweise darauf haha Deutsche!!!! Hast Du so gute Auge das zu sehen? Hast Du immer ein Fernglas dabei wenn ja warum hast Du dir nicht das Nummernschild notiert und anzeige erstattet? Also bei uns in Venlo ist die Maas ganz schön breit da rüberzurufen ist auf nur mit Megaphon sinnvoll! Dann fährst Du wutentbrannt rüber  ? Da würde ich auch abhauen, weil ich annehmen würde da ist einer auf Streit aus!!!
  Eigentlich ist anzunehmen das die Angelfreunde einem Irrtum unterlegen sind da die Mitnahme zweier Zander an der Maas gestattet ist, Sei bitte so nett damit mir das nicht passiert und nenn mir die Seite Im „ Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren“ wo steht das die Mitnahme von Zander in Maastrich verboten ist.
  Und bitte ich brauche niemanden der mir sagt wie ich mich in einem Gastland zu verhalten haben, und das obwohl wir in den Niederlanden Steuern bezahlen.
  Trotz allem Petri Heil
  Reymund


----------



## marca (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

@ Thilo,
grundsätzlich ist "Überlegen" nicht das Schlechteste.

Aber,wer zum Teufel sind "uniformierte Deutschenhasser"???

Manchmal denke ich,wenn ich das Zeugs hier so lese,ich gehe in einem ganz anderen Land als den Niederlanden angeln.
Was passieren euch denn immer für üble Geschichten??!!


----------



## NorbertF (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



> Manchmal denke ich,wenn ich das Zeugs hier so lese,ich gehe in einem ganz anderen Land als den Niederlanden angeln.
> Was passieren euch denn immer für üble Geschichten??!!



Vermutlich die Waldreinruf / Echo Geschichte 
Kuck dir den Ton an, dann weisst Bescheid.


----------



## marca (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Da wird auch was Wahres dran sein.

Andererseits will ich mich natürlich nicht von so einer Flitzpiepe wie dem Kof pauschal als "achterlijke moffe" beschimpfen lassen und die Knallcharge hat auch noch den "Geistesblitz" allen Deutschen die niederländischen angelpapiere zu "verbieten".
Ich kann in seiner Aussage leider auch beim besten Willen keine Ironie erkennen.
Ansonsten setzt man hinter so einem Hirnschiss wie:"keine Angelerlaubnis für Deutsche=keine Fischtotschalgerei" keine drei Ausrufezeichen.

Also marc,immer mal schön überlegen,welchen Blödsinn man hier so verzapft!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



> @roofblei - warum gebt ihr den achterlijke moffen ueberhaupt noch eine vergunning um in holland zu fischen?
> 
> geen vergunningen voor duitsers = geene visstrooperij !!!
> 
> ...


 
vor allem sollte er das in einem DEUTSCHEN Board auch auf DEUTSCH schreiben damit wir es auch verstehen!!!! Wir schreiben ja auch nicht Dialekt.


----------



## Roofblei (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Hallo Kollegen 

Ich distanziere mich von beschimpfungen jeder Art
das hat hier einfach nichts zu suchen.Es geht hier darum 
das Informationen ausgetauscht werden damit es in der Zukunft egal ob in den Niederlanden ,Deutschland oder anders wo,
wir unseren Sport geniessen können.Die Fischerreigesetze
in NL sind nicht einfach aber es ist halt so.In Östereich zb
sind an vielen Seen Fangbeschränkungen ,die eingehalten werden sollten da es sehr teuer werden kann,wenn man diese Ignoriert.Und das gleiche passiert auch in anderen Ländern
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es Toll ist wenn wir Tägliche Kontrollen bekommen,Ich auf jeden Fall würde mich nicht wohl fühlen.

Reymund

Weiss leider die gegebenheiten in Venlo nicht aber in Maastricht ist die Grenzmaas relativ schmal so das man bei Niedrigwasser von einer Seite zur anderen durchwaten kann.Und wenn einer zu seinem Kollegen schreit "Jo ich habe einen" gehe ich davon aus das es zumindestens Deutschsprachige Kollegen sind.
Es geht mir auch nicht um Deutsche,Belgier oder Holländer
sondern nur das es passiert egal von wem.
Nun zum Teil wo du sagst das nichts in der LlvV steht das der Zander nicht mitgenommen werden darf 
Schau mal auf seite 180 ( Bepalingen voor de Maas )
Dort steht Deutlich das alle gefangenen Fische wieder 
zurückgesetzt werden müssen.Dies gilt allerdings nur im
Bereich Grenzmaas bis zur Stauanlage Borgharen weil gerade dieser Teil fälschlicherweise sehr oft ohne gültiger Erlaubniss
befischt wird ,man muss nähmlich Mitglied in einem der angeschlossenen Vereine sein um diesen Teil befischen zu dürfen (VVM).


Übrigens  mein Schwager ist Deutscher kann mich nicht daran Erinnern ihn jemals gehasst zu haben es sei denn ,er hat mal wieder besser gefangen 

Viele Grüsse und seid nett zueinander


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



Roofblei schrieb:


> Schau mal auf seite 180



Was steht denn auf Seite 1520?
Werde mir, wenn ich einen Tag in Holland angeln gehe möchte, vorher drei Tage Zeit nehmen um die interessante Lektüre zu studieren.

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich auch Tagesscheine?

Wie auch immer. Ich würde dringend davon abraten, die Uniformtäger zu rufen, wenn man später noch seine Ruhe beim Angeln haben möchte und nicht schikaniert werden will.
Der Holländer könnte sich auch erstmal um seine eigenen Leute kümmern, die für die Ausrottung der Wanderfische verantwortlich sind.


----------



## reymund (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Hallo Roofblei
Danke für den Hinweis, ich habs gefunden, das steht auch im deutschen Teil das hätte ich allerdings nie für den Teil der Maas gehalten. Gut das ich nicht in der Gegend angel |evil:.
An hiesigen Teil der Maas sind zwei Zander erlaubt Hecht muss wieder eingesetzt werden.
vg
reymund


----------



## Mumpitz (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*



Roofblei schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es Toll ist wenn wir Tägliche Kontrollen bekommen,Ich auf jeden Fall würde mich nicht wohl fühlen.



Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn jeder jeden Tag kontrolliert werden würde (was leider nicht geht und wohl übermäßig kostspielig ist). Wer nichts Unrechtes tut, dürfte auch kein Problem damit haben und die "schwarzen Schafe" dürften dann auch weniger werden und die Angelei wieder entspannter werden, sodass alle friedlicher miteinandern Angeln können. Sprüche wie die von Marc dürften dann auch mit der Zeit seltener werden - ebenso wie Verstöße.
Ich für meinen Teil würde auch nie einem "Ausländer" bei uns solch einen Kommentar reindrücken - mir ist jeder herzlich willkommen - ob am Rhein oder sonst wo.
Das ganze auf Zugewanderte aus östlichen Ländern zu schieben ist blödsinnig. Zwar gibt es unter ihnen deutlich mehr Leute, die sich nicht an die Vorgaben halten, die gibt es aber auch reichlich auf holländischer und deutscher Seite - einer meiner ältesten und besten Freunde ist Holländer - und was ich bei ihm und Bekannten in Punkto Regelverstößen beim Angeln in Holland erlebt habe, war haarsträubend und hat unter uns einige Diskussionen ausgelöst, bis er es (im Laufe der Jahre) eingesehen und geändert hat.

@Marc: nicht alle Menschen mit einer bestimmten Hautfarbe oder Nationalität sind gleich. Ich kenne zum Beispiel viele Holländer, die sich deutlich überlegter und gewählter äußern, als Du das hier getan hast und es wäre schlimm, jetzt aufgrund Deiner leicht rassistischen und vorurteilsgeprägten Art darauf zu schließen, dass alle Holländer so sind (was ja nun erfreulicher Weise nicht so ist).
Vielleicht denkst Du mal darüber nach, wohin uns solche Äußerungen wie Deine bringen. Ich habe in meinem Leben viel Zeit in Holland verbracht, da ich immer an der Grenze gelebt habe und habe dort ein paar Freunde. Leider sorgen unüberlegte Äußerungen wie Deine dafür, dass es auf beiden Seiten immer noch genug Menschen gibt, die Fremdenhass schüren, obwohl sie "die anderen" nicht kennen.
In meinem Freundeskreis sind Briten, Iren, Holländer, Mexikaner, Amerikaner, Kanadier, Neuseeländer, Russen und Polen und das teilweise seit fast 30 Jahren. Hier gibt es immer unterschiedliche Anschauungen, was auch zu Problemen führen kann. Die schafft man aber am besten aus der Welt, indem man sich unterhält und austauscht und etwas zusammen unternimmt - nicht, indem man über die anderen herzieht, wie Du das machst. Damit erreichst Du nur das Gegenteil.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Twyster (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

|good:


----------



## marca (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

@ Mumpitz,
da hast du alles andere als Mumpitz geschrieben!!
Wie Twyster schon sagt; sehr gutes poosting.
Der ein oder andere sollte einfach mal beim/vorm Angeln/Schreiben das Gehirn einschalten


----------



## reymund (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

|good:mehr ist nicht zu sagen
vg
reymund


----------



## Roofblei (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Mitnahmeverbot für Zander*

Hallo Mumpitz

Klasse Posting  #6#6#6#6#6#6

Tut mir leid das ich den Gedanken mit der Kontrolle nicht 
100 % teile da wir es eigentlich nicht gewohnt sind wenn wir 
jedesmal beim Angeln kontrolliert werden.Aber glaube mir ich praktiziere nur catch & release ( selbst meine Wobbler und Gummifische haben keine Wiederhaken)Aber wenn es so sein sollte,was laut meiner Angelzeitschrift "Het Visblad"auch jetzt verstärkt kommen wird, muss man es akzeptieren das es in der Zukunft verstärkte Kontrollen geben wird.Gebe dir und den anderen im übrigen vollkommen Recht,Ausländerfeindlichkeit gehört hier nicht hin.


wünsche allen beim nächsten Angeltörn einen guten Fang

Gruss


----------

